# Synapse BOV adapter flange



## synapse (Jul 22, 2005)

There has been many inquires about having difficulties using the Synapse BOV adapting to their TiAL setup but were unable due to unavailable parts. 

Well there is a way to do it now with the TiAL 50mm adapter flange by Synapse, and the part number is SB001.6A. Hope this is helpful.


----------

